

Ask HN: Domain name suggestions for our website - udhb

Me and my friend are going to launch a website where all the practical lab (scanned) copies of our college will be available. Soon we will add other related stuffs. And may extend this site to others colleges.
But we stuck at choosing the domain name. please give some suggestions.
======
tired_man
LabDoc.guru

It's one of [http://www.donuts.domains](http://www.donuts.domains) new TLDs.

search for

guru registrar

to find someone handling it.

------
bitzerlander
Labfiler.com Labment.com Doccuent.com

A couple of ideas

